# Diagrama tv Panasonic ct-z2136w



## anthonyrodriguezzz (Ago 29, 2014)

necesito manual de este televisor o diagrama para reparar el tv. están rotos los diodos d555, d556, d560 y d3002 y no puedo conocer su valor para poder cambiarlo, podrían ayudarme?

gracias ...


----------

